

What I know about software releases - FredericJ
http://fredericjacobs.com/what-i-know-about-successful-software-releases

======
logical42
You should be aware that you made a grammatical error in one of your headings.
"Get Advise" doesn't make sense as "advise" is a verb. I think you probably
mean "Get Advice".

~~~
FredericJ
Thanks so much

